# Oh, How He Loves You & Me!!!



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2009)

Everytime I look at this video, I'm reminded of Jesus' great love!  He will fight for me and deliver me from the enemies hand!

Hallelujah!!!

http://www.tangle.com/view_video.php?viewkey=ee73e63418003b47d7d5

Turn your volume up!

ETA: The Lord is speaking to someone....you know who you are.  He is saying....

"Fight...fight, fight....I Am here!"

Glory to the Lord Most High!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 17, 2009)

I saw the title on the video and had to close it immediately. EVERYTIME I watch this vid I am in boo-woo tears...confessing and crying...

Im not trying to cry right now. Goodness, I wanna cry just thinking about the vid...Look what you did 



Nice & Wavy said:


> Everytime I look at this video, I'm reminded of Jesus' great love! He will fight for me and deliver me from the enemies hand!
> 
> Hallelujah!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I saw the title on the video and had to close it immediately. EVERYTIME I watch this vid I am in boo-woo tears...confessing and crying...
> 
> Im not trying to cry right now. Goodness, I wanna cry just thinking about the vid...Look what you did


My mascara is all over my face.  I just had an encounter.....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2009)

I haven't even watched the video and I'm already in tears.  Just because and just how He loves you and me.  

Bless His name.  

The enemy is so mad; because he truly doesn't want our oppostion to what God stands for.   he seeks to tear down our witness and testimony; seeking further to tear down our faith in the God who loves us so, and so much more.

Yet, just knowing how much God loves us, makes me all the more stronger and all the more determined to stand and not wimp out. 

God's undying love for us makes the enemy that much more a liar without fire; for there's nothing he can do to burn God's love to ashes, for God's love gives us Beauty for such.  

Once again, God has used you Precious Wavy to render satan null and void, utterly destroyed.  

:blowkiss:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I haven't even watched the video and I'm already in tears. Just because and just how He loves you and me.
> 
> Bless His name.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie...it's that Lighthouse "Everything" Drama...you saw it before!

I just love the way you put words together.  You need to write a book, Shimmie...I'm serious.  God has put so much in your spirit...there are so many women that need to hear it!

Luv you, always!


----------



## hopeful (Mar 17, 2009)

For some reason I can't get it to play.  I wanna see it too!

Nevermind, I just saw it.  I am  like a baby.  That was soooo beautiful.  Thank you so much for that, you are just the sweetest lady.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Mar 17, 2009)

I love this video.  My eyes always start tearing up at 4:30.....


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 17, 2009)

I love this!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Shimmie...it's that Lighthouse "Everything" Drama...you saw it before!
> 
> I just love the way you put words together. You need to write a book, Shimmie...I'm serious. God has put so much in your spirit...there are so many women that need to hear it!
> 
> Luv you, always!


It's a beautiful video with an awesome message.  I love this.   

As for writing, I receive your words wholeheartedly.   Thanks Sis.


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 17, 2009)

I luv U Jesus.........


----------



## mellowmel (Mar 17, 2009)

Very moving and touching I started crying also. Just goes to show you that every aspect of our life is touched by God and we can always receive a message and he'll always prosper and be there for us.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 17, 2009)

I LOVE this video!!! 

I have it saved in my favorites but haven't taken time out to watch it in awhile!  God is so loving and kind.  No matter how far we stray away from Him, He's always there waiting for us with open arms.


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 17, 2009)

already wiped out from crying

will have to watch this later

wow things have been heavy lately


----------



## raloftin (Mar 18, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> already wiped out from crying
> 
> will have to watch this later
> 
> wow things have been heavy lately




Believe me Iris, I know how you feel.I'm sure all of us do. This video is something I think everyone needs to see in their Heavy moments, very uplifting.Its chicken noodle soup for the soul.
And Iris, I will send one up for you.

I Love You Lord.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2009)

hopeful said:


> For some reason I can't get it to play. I wanna see it too!
> 
> Nevermind, I just saw it. I am  like a baby. That was soooo beautiful. Thank you so much for that, you are just the sweetest lady.


You are welcome, sis...thank you!



Sashaa08 said:


> I love this video. My eyes always start tearing up at 4:30.....


Girl, from the very first moment it begins, I'm a complete mess



SuperNova said:


> I love this!!!


I'm glad you do



Shimmie said:


> It's a beautiful video with an awesome message. I love this.
> 
> As for writing, I receive your words wholeheartedly. Thanks Sis.


You are so welcome, Shimmie...I meant every word!



klb120475 said:


> I luv U Jesus.........


Hallelujah...and He loves you back!



mellowmel said:


> Very moving and touching I started crying also. Just goes to show you that every aspect of our life is touched by God and we can always receive a message and he'll always prosper and be there for us.


This video reminds us that no matter what we do, His love causes us to WIN!



**Tasha*Love** said:


> I LOVE this video!!!
> 
> I have it saved in my favorites but haven't taken time out to watch it in awhile! God is so loving and kind. No matter how far we stray away from Him, He's always there waiting for us with open arms.


I have it saved in my fav's too...I look at it every few months to be reminded....



Irresistible said:


> already wiped out from crying
> 
> will have to watch this later
> 
> wow things have been heavy lately


The Lord says..."fight, fight, fight!



raloftin said:


> Believe me Iris, I know how you feel.I'm sure all of us do. This video is something I think everyone needs to see in their Heavy moments, very uplifting.Its chicken noodle soup for the soul.
> And Iris, I will send one up for you.
> 
> I Love You Lord.


This drama has brought many people to the Lord.  I remember when the young adults did this at my church...oh my goodness, people ran to the altar and fell on their faces...there were people repenting and people who gave their hearts to the Lord for the first time.  It was powerful and life changing....


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 19, 2009)

I am redeemed! Thank you.


----------



## Shinka (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, I identified with all of those episodes. I just busted out crying. WOW! I feel like God has been tugging me and seeds that have been sown are calling me. This video just solidified it.

Praise God.


----------



## rara171 (Mar 21, 2009)

wow.

for some reason in the middle of the skit I got a frog in my throat. I don't even think it mentally registered but all of a sudden I just started crying.
lol.

God is more then good....
thank you Jesus


----------



## Sanity (Apr 3, 2011)

THANK YOU NICE&WAVY!! i AM IN TEARS!! I am reminded even more about God's mercy... Hallelujah!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Apr 26, 2011)

I needed this today. Thank you for the beautiful video. Does anyone know the name of the song and the singer?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 26, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> I needed this today. Thank you for the beautiful video. Does anyone know the name of the song and the singer?


I'm glad that you were blessed by this.

The name of the song is:  Everything
Artist: Lighthouse

Listen to it here:

http://www.jango.com/music/Lifehouse?l=0

*Lifehouse - Bio*







   


Lifehouse is an American alternative band from Los  Angeles. The band came to mainstream prominence in 2001 with the hit  single "Hanging by a Moment" from their debut studio album, No Name  Face. *The single won a Billboard Music Award for Hot 100 Single of the  Year, beating out Janet Jackson and Alicia Keys for the #1 Single of  2001.* In 2002, they released their follow up album Stanley Climbfall.  They have released three more albums: the self-titled Lifehouse in 2005,  Who We Are on June 19, 2007 and Smoke and Mirrors on March 2, 2010 .  These albums have spawned the singles "You and Me", "First Time", and  "Whatever It Takes", which have all been top 40 hits in the US. The  group includes Jason Wade (lead vocals, guitar), Rick Woolstenhulme Jr.  (drums, percussion), Bryce Soderberg (bass guitar) and Ben Carey  (guitar). They have sold upwards of fifteen million singles and albums  worldwide to date.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sanity said:


> THANK YOU NICE&WAVY!! i AM IN TEARS!! I am reminded even more about God's mercy... Hallelujah!!


Amen, sister...praise the Lord!


----------



## LoveisYou (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, this was beautiful. I felt like I was looking at my life.  I thank you Jesus for deliverance!


----------

